# Section  105.6 - 2006  IFC



## globe trekker (Jul 1, 2013)

Greetings to all!

*QUESTION # 1:* Can someone inform me of the reasoning & requirements for an Operational Permit

in the 2006 Edition of the IFC? Also, are there any fees associated with this permit? Thanks ya`ll!

.


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2013)

depends

we do

more per the ahj if they want to charge

I think it is if you are doing some type of annual inspection, it pays for the extra brain cells you burn to figure if they are doing it correctly


----------



## peach (Jul 2, 2013)

Almost every Fire Department charges for the operational permit; offsets their cost to inspect them.


----------



## cda (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2013_29.pdf


----------

